# Is my dog going bald?



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Is there anyone out there who can answer this? 

I noticed a definite *thinning in the coat*, on Collette's right side flank. There is less hair and it's shorter than on her left side. Also, the skin beneath that area is darker than usual. The area in question is about 1 foot long, 2 to 3 inches wide and then widens to about a diameter of 8 inches near her rump. 

Other than this, she is very healthy, no other problems and the area is not sensitive to touch. She is prone to hotspots on her 'elbows' and we deal with this by applying Gold Bond. They keep coming back but it's not too worrisome. This area is not a hotspot, there is nothing wrong with the skin other than discoloration. 

We brush her regularly and she was at the groomers 2 weeks ago. Noone noticed anything until today. This looks more serious than just summer shedding. She has hair but it looks like its thinning.

I took pictures of the area but you can't really tell. The first photo you can tell there's a dark spot. Before I bring her to the vet, I thought I would ask if anyone here had info. to share. What could this be?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm not sure. Ask your vet about having her thyroid checked. Low thyroid will affect the fur.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would do a thyroid check.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with everone else-I would check her thyroid. And make sure that the vet runs the "gold standard" test and not just the basic one. It is more expensive but well worth it, as it will detect autoimmune thyroiditis as well.

Another thought is allergies, but in my experience it is generally thyroid versus allergies.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I'll keep an eye on Collette over the weekend and bring her to her vet next week. In the meantime, I've googled canine thyroid disease and hypothyroidism but she doesn't have any of the other symptoms so far other than the shedding and nothing explains the dark pigmentation in the area.

The hubby thinks she's just naturally shedding her undercoat in the spring. Do your goldens' skin have a blueish/blackish tint to it when the undercoat sheds? Does the shedding start in spots and specific areas as opposed to all over? My other dogs in the past didn't shed much, Collette is my first golden, so this is new to me.

Any helpful info. about your shedding experience would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

scooter, our first golden had all the classic symptomes when he was diagnosed with low thyroid about the time he turned 4. Buck, fill brother, later litter was diagnosed with it a little over two years ago, about the time he turned 10. It wa caught during a full blood workout before a dental. He didn't have a single symptom and we--and our fet--were taken by total surprise. It seems some dogs have all the symptoms, some have a few, some have none. Altho Scooter had all the symptons and Buck had none, Buck's thyroid was much lower than Scooters. I would have it checked.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, the dark skin and thinning hair are classic symptoms of low thyroid. And in Goldens, the symptoms can range from minimal (mine had a tendency to gain weight quickly) to full out (overweight, lethargic, bald spots, darkened skin, rat tail, etc.). And, it could just be starting.

And sometimes the low thyroid is as much a symptom as a disease itself. Many thing can cause the thyroid to be low, from stress, to allergies (kind of a which came first thing), to other diseases, such as a TBD.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow! That's odd - is it possible she's laying outside on a pile of leaves or damp grass on just that side? 

If it were thyroid, wouldn't the skin color change all over? Very curious - please let us know what the Vet says.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a few photos of a dog with thyroid issues. I love this site for some reason. Scroll to the bottom. Of course, symptoms very from case to case.

Hypothyroidism: A Case of Hypothyroid Disease in the Dog at ThePetCenter.com

I also know of a Golden who had similar problems due to allergies...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Shedding generally occurs all over, and they don't shed to the skin (unless they have recently had puppies!). What falls out is the undercoat. If she is losing top coat, it is definitely more than normal shedding. 

Puppies will sometimes start to shed at one part of their body, like their front or rear, but it doesn't take long and they are shedding all over!

My dogs used to do a really bad juvenile shed, when they were in the 12-18 month range. They would shed to the skin, their hair would be brittle and harsh, and they looked just awful. I realized that it was somehow linked to puberty and if I waited it out, it would resolve itself.

As far as skin color, you are looking for a change. If your dog has great pigmentation, his or her belly may naturally be a bluish black. It is that change in skin color that can signify thryoid problems. And unless the thyroid level is extremely low, or the disease has gone untreated for a very long time, you will not generally see the skin color change all over. One of the classic signs of thyroid is symmetrical thinning of hair (ie, bald spots on two sides of the body), and those areas may or may not have blackened skin color.

As several have noted, some dogs have few to no signs, while others will exhibit every sign known to man and then some 

Thyroid affects so many things, and is so common in spayed or neutered dogs, that I would definitely check for it.


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I'm still worried but better informed. I'll go the vet on Tuesday, closed for the long weekend. A few days shouldn't make a difference. Collette seems fine, not lethargic, eating fine, her stool is normal, her routine hasn't changed... I guess we'll just monitor the situation and keep on eye for changes or other symptoms until then. 

Thank you to those who took the time to respond to my query. It's one great thing about this forum, that amid all the chatter and gossip (and sometimes negativity), one can count on experienced information and help from other dog owners. I appreciate it.


----------

